

I'm Sad Brendan Eich Had to Step Down as Mozilla CEO - tantalor
http://kirkwylie.blogspot.com/2014/04/im-sad-brendan-eich-had-to-step-down-as.html

======
cromwellian
Maybe we're not getting the whole story, and perhaps this was as much an
internal political struggle as an external protest against his Prop 8
contribution?

Eich has often been abrasive when commenting on HN to the point of personally
insulting some posters here, perhaps he made political enemies inside Mozilla
as well, and they used this external protest as a convenient excuse to make
life very difficult for him inside Mozilla such that he felt it better to
leave.

I personally, even though I've had disagreements with him, and even though I
don't support his views on gay marriage, am saddened by him leaving Mozilla.
He is the Steve Jobs or Larry Page of Mozilla, the passionate defender of the
organization and its goals. Is there someone of equal standing who can visibly
lead the community at Mozilla?

Someone needs to fight for the Web, I don't think his personal contribution to
Prop 8 merits complete ostracism from the other good work he has done.

------
rnovak
I'm really starting to dislike our society, because gone are the days when you
could have your own opinions and viewpoints. It may not be illegal to disagree
with the majority, but you will be shamed/boycotted/treated poorly to the
extreme for it.

I don't agree with the guy, but who cares? That's what an opinion is, and
unless he donated company money to this cause, which he didn't, I really don't
think society should be allowed to judge him, as a professional, based on his
personally held beliefs. I don't know about everyone else, but I tend (more
like strictly do) keep my personal beliefs and work life completely separate.

How many soldiers died to give us the freedom of choice, only to wind up with
it being a complete illusion. You're allowed to believe something, only if no
one on the planet knows that you in fact do.

~~~
briantakita
It's internet bullying by the internet mob.

------
politicsarereal
This is what politics are fundamentally about ~ people organizing to enact
changes they feel are right in opposition to those with other opinions.
There's no use in arguing that people who operate within businesses are
somehow immune from politics. Just as he has a right to have his own opinion
and to speak on the subject freely and openly, the rest of us have the
opportunity to disagree and organize against him for his beliefs, whether in
the sphere of the economy or not.

------
briantakita
Shaming, Social Media, and the Impact of Online Power

[http://laurahudson.tumblr.com/post/56458456777/shaming-
socia...](http://laurahudson.tumblr.com/post/56458456777/shaming-social-media-
and-the-impact-of-online-power)

~~~
sukuriant
You should post that as a real article rather than just a comment. It's going
to get notice here, but it might be nice to see on the main page as well.

~~~
briantakita
Done!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7532955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7532955)

------
etanazir
Its a sad cliche about the engineer who fails socially.

~~~
etanazir
He should of stepped down from Mozilla because of the confusing == operator.

